# Bristol, RI - 2010 ram 1500 w/ 2014 fisher HT 7'6" FOR SALE



## diaberic (Oct 19, 2015)

FOR SALE:

2010 ram 1500 5.7 v8, 4wd, 116,000 miles.....big horn trim....engine is in great shape--very strong, tires in good condition, new brakes, new oem steering rack, always maintained. small rust spot top of left rear wheel well. inspected until 2019

Upgrades:

rough country 2.5in level kit
K&N cold air intake
flowmaster outlaw exhaust
window tint
blacked out emblems
window vents
bullydog gt tuner
aftermarket head/tail lights
curved 30in lightbar
2 square leds
backrack
toolbox
hideaway rear led strobes (white)
side led strobes (amber/white)

Fisher HT plow:

bought in early 2015, didnt plow until late 2015, first 2 seasons only plowed a few driveways. 17-18 winter plowed commercial with no issues. plow is in near perfect condition. new rubber deflector put on dec '17.

ASKING 17,500 OBO.

good deal on a great plow truck all set up ready to go and still a great daily driver. truck is over all great condition for a 2010. engine is very strong and can push snow no problem. located in RI.


----------

